# Honeysuckle wood?



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? We found some at a cat specific store today and bought a piece. Wicket is losing it, rubbing his body all over it and licking it! I had never heard of it.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have never heard of it before, but i just googled it. Very interesting!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Never heard of it, either. Now I'll be googling it to see where to get some for my girls.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Once I figure out how to edit videos on my iPhone I'll post a picture. He's never gone that crazy over anything before, not even the creme de la catnip! This cat store just has it in bins, smoothed and sanded--apparently when they start to lose interest, you wet it down and sand a layer off and the scent is re-released. So strange--I wonder who was like "I wonder what would happen if I gave this to a cat?"  

I'm starting to think pieces of wood are the way to go--we bought a toy that hangs from the doorframe for the boys today and it took them about 30 minutes to destroy it, rip the toy off of the elastic (Atlas has been carrying it all over the house, ripping the tailfeathers off and leaving them on the floor). Totally not worth it!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

My cats go NUTS for honeysuckle! It's even better than catnip for them. I had honeysuckle on my hand one day....darned near lost it they were going so wild lol

I've found pillows and such with it in it too, just as good as the wood!


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Quick YouTube search


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Hah that video is from the store we bought it from, how funny! They have a link on their website: 

CATS Magazine Article - August 1994 - A Honey Of A Cat Treat

Funny  And it lasts a long time!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I did a few quick google searches and couldn't find any places that sold it solid in wood chunks. Just filled cat toys.

Has anyone seen an online resources to get them in whole sanded branches or blocks?


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I just looked and couldn't find it either. Might be worth calling the Cat Source and asking where she gets hers? They have a ton of it, so I doubt they grow it themselves. Maybe also try a local nursery? They might have small trees that you could buy and plant or honeysuckle saplings that aren't fit for sale that you could get for cheap and cut yourself....


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Honeysuckle is a huge invasive species problem around here. There's a trail I run on that is surrounded by the stuff. I am going to have to go chop some down in the spring. I don't think I could identify it without the flowers and leaves right now. Maybe I'll build a cat tree out it if I am ambitious


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess they always cover it in fabric for safety reasons? Maybe it splinters if cats chew on it?

*Is honeysuckle safe for my cat?*

Yes and No. The berries are considered poisonous. None of the honeysuckle toys or honeysuckle products that Plain Brown Tabby Toys and Treats carries are made with anything other than honeysuckle wood. Our toys come from two respected companies who make a quality, and safe (and wildly popular!) line of honeysuckle cat toys. Raw honeysuckle wood is a choking hazard...you want the wood either encased in fabric, or as a sawdust encased in fabric.


----------

